# Something that made you happy today?



## eventhor1zon

I know many of us are suffering from depression, but I want to ask, what is something that made you happy today? Something that made you smile, even for just a moment. Whether it be something small like playing with your cat, talking to a friend, or doing something you really enjoy? Or maybe some kind of accomplishment, even a small one?

I'm happy tonight because after several years of knowing of this group, and this forum, and reading other people's stories, I actually finally made an account and made some posts myself. (I used to have another account, but I forgot the username because I haven't been on here for a while) I never really posted anything before unless I really needed help or to vent, and even the couple times I did I disappeared without even reading the responses because I was too anxious to hear what people thought. Talking to people I don't know is really hard for me, even if its people online, and even if its in a support group. It's really hard for me to express myself and my thoughts without worrying what others will think. But today I actually talked to some people here, replied to some posts and made a couple of my own. This will make a total of 11 posts. That's actually a big accomplishment for me. Everyone here is so nice and I feel like I can relate to so many others' situations and I am so glad I finally got over the nervousness and came out and started talking to people! I know it'll be a long road, but I am hoping this is a first step in getting over this thing for good! Baby steps, right? Baby steps!

So that's what made me happy today.  What happened today that made you happy, if even just for a moment?


----------



## eventhor1zon

Sorry i did not see the sticky post up there that's basically the same thing lol, mods do as you will


----------



## vanishingpt

A simple and sincere "thank you" from someone I respect very much


----------



## AnxietyInferno

I had some really good strawberries today.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I only got made fun of twice today.


----------



## DaveCan

A friend on here made me smile today, and also a potential more than friend gave me many smiles today.. A cute little toddler gal walking with her daddy as I rode past them in the park on my bike also brought a smile and happiness to a beautiful day out in the sun


----------



## Barette

I had a good day at work! I actually enjoyed it, and I think I'll really get along with the people I work with. I worked till almost 10 pm today but was in a very good mood all the same.


----------



## EnergeticSoul

A group of three girls smiled at me as we past each other in the hallway of our dorm. I couldn't help but smile and look towards the ground.


----------



## DaveCan

EnergeticSoul said:


> A group of three girls smiled at me as we past each other in the hallway of our dorm. I couldn't help but smile and look towards the ground.


Awesome! Okay next time rather than look to the ground look at them all serious with a sense of urgency and squirm a bit while asking if they know where the washroom is?, because you really really really gotta go!  They will always remember you guaranteed!


----------



## scaredlittlemama

Went to my oldest son's 5th grade graduation today.


----------



## MurrayJ

last day at mental hospital, intern (girl) came to me to have a last chat, thought she didn't need to come that day.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

eventhor1zon said:


> Sorry i did not see the sticky post up there that's basically the same thing lol, mods do as you will


Ok, i'm not a mod but i'm thankful for this thread since the two are not the same imo. Telling "something good that happened today" always made me feel guilty of focusing my own life, what _I_ thought was good and that happend to _me_, when the title implies something good, perhaps elsewhere in the world. This thread however, specifies "something that made _me_ happy" which justifies the selfishness, and focus on what is good in _my_ life


----------



## Mithun

1. Got a new free T-shirt at office 
2. Concluded conversation about a messed up deal with a real estate guy


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Gave a prepared speech without messing up. The positive comments afterwards, and the feeling that people had listened made me happy.
(And one of my teachers said it made up for 2 years of silence.)


----------



## TryingMara

A kind comment from a coworker.


----------



## losteternal

started playing guitar after a ten year break , just for fun , i have no intention of joining a band. But its coming back to me surprisingly well.


----------



## Quail

friend posts a funny video gift to me


----------



## luciRocks

My nana called me and as usually she gave me amazing advice..im so excited to see her along with the rest of my family in 2 weeks and i really like the hipster glasses im wearing right. Now. Haha how randy and i might go to the beachthis week...OHH CHYEEAH!


----------



## missyambi

TV makes me happy everyday. I've laughed so hard today.


----------



## jbel1021

FoundAndLost said:


> I only got made fun of twice today.


LOL...well I woke up to my cat laying next to my head purring, so that made me happy. And I received a call about a job I applied for yesterday, so things are hopefully picking up.


----------



## TryingMara

Caffeine. Seeing my kitty.


----------



## PandaBearx

Got a job babysitting 3 days a week.


----------



## Lipizzan

had a really awkward moment with a guy today... but i couldn't stop smiling and feeling happy  
it was a happy awkward


----------



## StrangePeaches

Everyone basically kissing my *** today. Went to a block party in Brooklyn, and only thought about him a little bit. Also, tried stealing a cat.


----------



## vanilla90

Driving lesson went well, actually managed to stay on the road this time


----------



## AceEmoKid

Wow. Sitting at my keyboard, ready to post up in this mother****a, and can't even find one thing to write....Although now I'm smiling at how pathetic that is. Hilariously pathetic.


----------



## pbjsamm

Kissing my cat.

Savoring my morning coffee.

Sitting in the sun...ahh the warmth.

Seeing a beautiful bluebird land on the clothesline outside.

Listening to Frank Sinatra sing New York, New York, among other songs on the album currently on auto-play in my car.

Meditating this morning.

Eating a bagel tonight, followed by a piece of chocolate.

Writing this post.


----------



## rdrr

I looked in the mirror today at the gym and was happy at what i saw in the reflection. Let's see how long this vibe lasts.


----------



## vanishingpt

- Had a good run today (one in the morning, one in the evening)
- Great dinner! Soup, sushi, fruity drink 
- Another online course has started for me, it's REALLY interesting and I'm glad I took it
- ANW! Love this show lol, the first 15-20 minutes was great


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I got a bunch of free pills, including benzos.

YAY!


----------



## leonardess

got texts from a couple of friends. one is an actual friend, I know for sure. 
the other is from someone who *might* be a friend. we'll see.


----------



## cosmic dust

Nothing in particular. I just felt okay within myself, which is a lot better than how I used to feel all the time.


----------



## Heyyou

I spoke to my mother for the first time in seven months today, at first I was wary of seeing her but I left feeling better than I have in a long time.


----------



## Lasair

My mum and brother are talking again


----------



## Zeppelin

Listening to Van Halen.


----------



## missyambi

It's a brand new day, a new beginning. Yesterday doesn't matter anymore even if you screwed up or missed your opportunity to reveal who you really are.


----------



## lisac1919

So far nothing really happened yet today (its still morning) but yesterday: 
- I bought sushi, prosciutto and hot chocolate for myself (some of my fav. foods)
- talked to my friend on Skype whom I haven't talked to in weeks. 
- Also heard some new info that I never heard before about one of my heros, who is dead....it made me like him even more. 
- I also actually got something accomplished after sitting at home the last couple of days. 
- Being on this forum made me smile too. 
- OH and at the store this lady asked me a question and i answered without being nervous or blushing at all! 

Yup, yesterday was a better day than ive had in a while...funny how you can have a bunch of bad days then suddenly one is really good.


----------



## TryingMara

The "Do guys like snuggling?" thread in the Relationships section.


----------



## Blue Dino

2 cups of delicious Sunday morning coffees.

Walking my lab with my bf during the evening sunset.

Snuggling on our couch to Dexter and Breaking Bad to finish off the night/weekend.


----------



## T Studdly

Got to go to an anime store near campus and picked out some trinkets.

Going back when I get paid again for a figure I had my eye one and a Gurren Lagann wall decoration.


----------



## Malek

I bought a new smart phone and ate with my bro and a friend. Had my old phone for years.


----------



## Downtheroad

Malek said:


> I bought a new smart phone and ate with my bro and a friend. Had my old phone for years.


nice I just got my first smartphone today  love it so far, how did I live without one for so long lol


----------



## feems99

I keep folowing my crush's tumblr and twitter everyday. Today I felt happy because of a post that she made. Sounds desperate and it is, it is. :sus


----------



## sliplikespace

I started to make plans to meet and hang out/travel with basically my two best friends next summer. I know it's really pathetic to have best friends that you haven't met irl yet but I have known and kept in touch with both of them for 5-6 years.


----------



## Letmebe

I got to spend time with my mom, I found out I am getting paid for my branding project I am doing; I met a screenprinter who would like to see my work and met a 82 year old woman who is half my size and still going strong (4 days babysitting, does 5 days work at her church and another side job..at 82..and she can't be more than 4'5).

The last one made my day because I am 4'11.5 and my height gets me down sometimes, seeing that 82 year old woman still growing strong was a great thing for me.


----------



## Ender

Nice lunch with my family, followed by a few games of Rook.


----------



## laura024

I talked to my favorite person!


----------



## T Studdly

I got chocolate covered pretzals and coca cola for my netflix movie night


----------



## TryingMara

Someone's kindness.

Also happy that a poster is being called out for being the ******* he's continually shown himself to be. Glad there are sane users on SAS, they restore my faith that there are good people out there.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Sweet Hanako, captured into a RIF file format. Ready and waiting for me in the drawings subfolder.
I'm happy the pressure sensitivity works on a macbook.


----------



## Zatch

Sweet kush. Holy crap I've been great for the last several hours. Even hilariously helped my cousin out (whom I usually never talk to save for a joke from time to time), even though we don't normally interact with much sincerity. I actually felt like hugging her. I felt compassion for what she seemed to be feeling, and I elaborated my position and explained a lot. I promised to take her to school in the morning so she could get more reliable help.

Coming down/barely baked right now, so eh. Good day.


----------



## feems99

I started working out again today, I guess this is good


----------



## TryingMara

Being curled up with my kitty, doing nothing but relaxing and watching a show I love.


----------



## laura024

A nice long shower.


----------



## Rigormortis

I got a new succulent to add to my garden.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Waking up next to the love of my life :*)


----------



## foe

Got a phone call for an interview at the hospital. Hopefully, 3 is really a magic number (didn't get the job for the previous 2 places).


----------



## AxeDroid

Waking up without my mind plaguing me.


----------



## laura024

Online friends making me laugh


----------



## foe

foe said:


> Got a phone call for an interview at the hospital. Hopefully, 3 is really a magic number (didn't get the job for the previous 2 places).


Interview went very very well. It was about 45 mins long, and then afterwards one of the ladies showed me around the lab area.

I should have another "Something that made you happy today?" moment later this week if the vibe I got from the interview was as good as it felt.


----------



## Still Waters

Someone I know,that often gets put on the back burner in life had some wonderful luck today! It couldn't be more deserved.


----------



## AnxiousBobo

Well I found this forum last night so I woke up feeling great that I could talk to people who know what it feels like in my shoes


----------



## LimePenguin

I helped a guy who was lost in town find his way back to his hotel. He seemed really exhausted at first but relieved once he knew where the hell he was and how to get there.

I also received a free large pizza earlier today


----------



## LimePenguin

AnxiousBobo said:


> Well I found this forum last night so I woke up feeling great that I could talk to people who know what it feels like in my shoes


Welcome, man. I felt the same way when I first discovered this place.


----------



## srschirm

Listened to one of "our songs" with my girlfriend this morning.


----------



## TryingMara

Made a phone call I was nervous to make, but wound up having a great conversation.


----------



## Higgins

Got my school ID today and managed to quell an oncoming panic attack _twice_. Minor successes sometimes feel like the most meaningful.


----------



## twitchy666

*Something to get excited about*

I hate bank holidays. A public excuse for not wanting to work (lazy, stupid, bored)
I want to have double-rate on-call IT support like I used to do in my first few years of career. Remote support from home, or physical attendance if a server needed hands-on attention.

I'll do anything to keep me busy. 24/7 40 hours per week +

But when people visit me (not often) on the way somewhere else means a lot.
I have to juggle lifestyle. Timeout weirdness between general misery and interviews to give me a reason to get me up at 0600 and get a suit on

Today I drove 89.9 miles to an aerodrome & back. Map research took a long time and made me think it was a joke. No GPS or building detail. Twisted route along tiny thin roads. Lucky to make it back in one piece.

Questioning gatekeepers several times. Shy & timid in such a strange place. Some got a bit riled or keeping telling me 'I told you that - it's that way. Fulfilling, because I get just like that when I answer questions from others and they don't understand. I'm not weird. I help people
I thought I'd need my passport and more ID. Easy. Nice to cruise round the circuit - nothing like it. Made it there 5 mins early. Anything could have happened. Spent half an hour driving around to find the building. Same situation where people don't know what they need. Horrible when people decide to close our discussion and get me out of the door. I want to suggest alternatives and pursue options. Another interview to drive to this week

Anything to get me out of the house.

Got rejected. A bit peeved but remained calm. It's usually difficult to shut me up.


----------



## Kakumbus

Err, my hard drive is working fine, that is pretty much as far as it goes.


----------



## vanishingpt

A new class I wanted to take was just approved, I'm so excited to take it now!


----------



## Letmebe

I found out my teachers from last semester were not mad at me for missing the last day of class last semester due to being sick or how I was mentally (not in a good place) and in fact the vi comm teachers were wondering why I wasn't taking more vi comm classes (I thought they were really mad at me, they were not.) and I told them I could only take my graphic design classes this semester but I would come back for the video certificate later.

I found out I got a ride set for thursdays, and that person considers me a friend.

Two things!


----------



## cloverlocket

My cat,being the only one helping a tourist in the metro (or subway lol),seeing my sister ,my best friend being there for me,cleaning my room making it spotless and my new clothes haha =)


----------



## MCHB

My charge hand gave me a hand full of hickory sticks. (hey, don't judge!) :boogie

I also sent a message to someone on a dating site; I don't even care if I get a reply or not, the mere fact that I sent a message is a stepping stone! I mean I'm fairly open (yet reserved) on this site and the beard forum; might as well try and expand the comfort zone somewhat!


----------



## mdiada

A resident at worked actually cried because she was so happy for me with my weight loss.


----------



## TryingMara

Friend got engaged. Super excited for her :yay


----------



## AxeDroid

My friend is still in this world.


----------



## EdwinP

had a breaking bad marathon and got my paycheck


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I talked to a cute girl today. I think she likes me


----------



## karenw

My haircut


----------



## BKLD

My puppy. He's still in training when it comes to basic commands, but I told him to drop a toy and he did right away. It's little things like that that make me happy .


----------



## MEC

The tea I have every morning when I get to work (Green tea in the summer, Black Tea in the winter).


----------



## Jesuszilla

It may haven taken me 3 hours but I finally cleaned the dishes. That may sound lazy as hell, but when you're as depressed as I am, getting anything done seems like a triumph.

Tomorrow, my room...hopefully


----------



## karenw

I'm going to an all day dog show with my 'two little monkeys' in London at the weekend, all proceeds go to Battersea dogs home.


----------



## TryingMara

Today went a thousand times better than I thought it would . There was actual conversation, laughter, etc. I made more of an effort with my appearance and felt more confident in that regard, which is very rare.


----------



## vanishingpt

Saw almost every again today  it was nice to have a get together... just can't believe it comes to an end soon because school starts.


----------



## vanilla90

It is raining so heavy right now ugh this is bliss :3


----------



## feems99

I've just had a long conversation with my father and I feel much better now


----------



## karenw

My affectionate female furbaby


----------



## vanilla90

Dealth with toxic friend from my childhood, feel happier now


----------



## laura024

My manager asked me if I want to be the 5th grade teacher if he ends up quitting. She also said she wanted me to come back next year, but I've gotta go to school next year. :/ It's great to know they actually like me though!


----------



## TryingMara

Felt much closer to a student I've been working with for awhile. Feels great that he looks for me and wants me to work with him. I think there's a deeper bond now and I'm so excited by the progress he's made.


----------



## mattmc

Jesuszilla said:


> It may haven taken me 3 hours but I finally cleaned the dishes. That may sound lazy as hell, but when you're as depressed as I am, getting anything done seems like a triumph.
> 
> Tomorrow, my room...hopefully


I do dishes slowly too. Afterwards you at least feel a bit productive.


----------



## srschirm

Had a long phone conversation with my girlfriend this morning, as we try to do every Saturday.


----------



## vanishingpt

Surprise cake and flowers! <3

Also got a Kipling backpack as a present that I've wanted for a while. The monkey is so cute, ahh! Now I'm looking forward to another get together next weekend... though in the back of my mind, I probably shouldn't be spending this much time away from my studies as it'll start to pile up lol. Oh well :b


----------



## Thatguy55

Important hospital appointment got moved from December 6th to tomorrow, it made me really upset when I found out I had to wait till December to see cardiologist but they moved the appointment forward, it made me very happy.


----------



## starsfreak

Preorderd GTA V today


----------



## MoonForge

That i suddenly had quite a few people to talk with on skype


----------



## NoHeart

Not today, but yesterday I was told by a girl that she was glad I wasn't a shy person, this was the first time I met her.

I like to think this is a turning point and not obsess so much over SA, if I just be myself and not care so much about it, people won't think so diffirently of me.

They can call my personality what they will, but they'll just have to accept me for me, but they won't get away with calling me a shy or quiet person anymore atleast.


----------



## TryingMara

I was comfortable with how I looked.


----------



## Noca

Talking with my two friends on Skype.


----------



## Kalliber

i can play my game


----------



## lampshadesonfire

Going to lectures and actually being able to concentrate, plus basically spending the entire day with two friends. I usually try to avoid contact with other people and sink into lonerism between classes, but I really felt able to connect and be myself around others and had some pretty good conversations. I think I can safely declare this day a success.


----------



## rikkie

I took my dog to the vet to get her stitches taken out and there was the cutest 14 month old dalmatian. I've never seen one in person and it made me so internally happy!


----------



## TryingMara

Long phone conversation with friend I haven't heard from in awhile. And I'll be able to see her soon, which is very cool. It's been too long since all of us have been together. Plus, work was much better today.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Playing the Last of Us with my friend Steve at his on-campus apartment.  Although I didn't like when he brought up some of his political views during dinner afterward. We kinda shoved the topic off anyway when we found we didn't agree with each other nor had the desire to debate.


----------



## Kalliber

Twerking fail video xD


----------



## ninjaslol

Internet


----------



## Auroras

Seeing the Halloween lights go up at my house


----------



## pookashell150

Two people complimented me on my shoes and an old friend called to say hey


----------



## Charmander

Made up with my mom.


----------



## VeMuñeca

I made a great drawing with nice coloring.


----------



## Auroras

I dragged my butt to the gym today.


----------



## belle102

the fall weather. I love this time of the year.


----------



## laura024

The kids cheered when they heard I'm their new teacher. :']


----------



## theCARS1979

RelinquishedHell said:


> I only got made fun of twice today.


next time , in the words of Chef Ramsey , just tell them to "f * k off"


----------



## TryingMara

I saw the little bubs today- she's gorgeous! I'm excited there's someone else to love.


----------



## VakarineMy

I bought the first Bioshock and should get it in the mail this week.


----------



## EternalTime

Played one of my old favorite games today.


----------



## Auroras

Took my fur-lings to the pumpkin patch today


----------



## Kalliber

My favorite tv show is on


----------



## Cam1

Saw my brother, cousin, grandmother, aunt, and dad for the first time in 6 months yesterday. It went okay for the most part. We went to Buffalo Wild Wings and it was really loud, but I still managed to talk some even though I'm hard to hear. We were playing trivia so that made it easier, and the Bruins game was on to talk about. Either way I'm glad I went, and hope that it's not another 6 months. Part of the reason was my avoidance, so I'm glad I stopped avoiding going because I did miss them.


----------



## Missbipolaranxiety85

My anxiety is coming off and its freeing!


----------



## CWe

Music and chatting to friends


----------



## Auroras

I've got in another sales order. This time from a friend


----------



## EternalTime

Was able to get out for a bit today


----------



## Barette

One of my managers said she'd bring me a cupcake next time I work. Yeeeeaaaaaahhhhh buddy.


----------



## Kalliber

Salad that i like will be here soon


----------



## TheClown7

P!nk's music and college.


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> I've got in another sales order. This time from a friend


Oh? What do you sell?


----------



## catcharay

I was productive today and had a lengthy walk


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Got called for the part time work I applied for- interview next week ! 
Trying to be excited without getting my hopes up......


----------



## Elad

on an animal video spree on youtube. not sure how I got here from will smith interviews; but I'm not complaining.


----------



## EnjoyingTheSilence

I drove for about half an hour today, usually this causes me alot of anxiety but having been prescribed Klonopin I felt absolutely NO anxiety at all. I may have even enjoyed driving.

I also went on a short walk with my dad and had a conversation with him, because I've been depressed lately that is a miraculous accomplishment, I believe this is owed to the antidepressant Citalopram which I have only been taking for 2 days, yet it's supposed to take 2-6 weeks.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I got some tiger barbs today for my 55g and they look awesome.


----------



## Kalliber

Mean girls movie xD


----------



## sawako

Got to eat some great comfort food in large portions, then they guy I like checked in on me to see if I was okay.


----------



## T Studdly

Me and my friend and another pedestrian helped someone push their stalled car out of the busy street. My anxiety was spiking but it felt good to do something good, as most people just honked at him even though his emergency lights were on.


----------



## jessabones

When class was over.


----------



## Auroras

Manage to not burn the pumpkin seeds. Lightly buttered and salted. Tastes great 



catcharay said:


> Oh? What do you sell?


Pet supplies, mostly for dogs.


catcharay said:


> I was productive today and had a lengthy walk


Good job.


----------



## Relz

Had a lengthy conversation today.


----------



## catcharay

Auroras said:


> Manage to not burn the pumpkin seeds. Lightly buttered and salted. Tastes great


That sounds like a healthy and tasty snack



Auroras said:


> Pet supplies, mostly for dogs.


That's wonderful. If I get a pup maybe there will be something I can get



Auroras said:


> Good job.


Thankss


----------



## eveningbat

Half of my miserable salary got deposited on my bank account finally!


----------



## Pike Queen

I got to have lunch with someone who has always been there and has been very supportive during my hard times. We had a great time.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Talks of Halloween plans.. I hope they hold water, this is my favourite time of the year.


----------



## TryingMara

Saw and was able to hold the baby today. She's amazing, of course. Made me extremely happy.


----------



## hammerfast

I had two injections of haldolic , they made me happy


----------



## Valtron

I ate the most orgasmic shawarma at a Persian marketplace for dinner. You ever eat something so delicious, you want to cry?


----------



## laura024

I got my interview invitation letter in the mail.


----------



## Andre

Ate supper with my room mate. She read to me, gave me tea and little tomatoes. She was excited about the aliens. Pondered the meaning of enlightenment and whether right makes right. I was happy to express myself as much as I felt able.


----------



## Mousy

Pizza. :')


----------



## Bawsome

Got some work done and i have found some new optimism with my self.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

I had lunch with my sister and found 2 episodes of a TV show I like at a thrift store.


----------



## Sirius Pioneer

Watching the innocence and goodness of my younger cat.


----------



## yna

Slept for over 12 hours straight last night. Awesome. :3 I needed that.


----------



## matahari

the sunshine in the morning 
the heavy pour in the late evening
the cold temp in the night
well, there are 3 things actually...


----------



## karenw

Being at home all day been out all week takes its toll I want to hibernate until Feb.


----------



## Ender

I came to this site. Reading the posts of people here makes me feel better, it is like being surrounded by friends.


----------



## Hannah94

My boyfriend is moving from New York down to Florida to be with me for good in 56 days after doing long distance for over 3 years. SO HAPPY!!


----------



## ClearRaindrop

I got out of school early because of Halloween. Rarely anyone came to school, which was a good thing for me.


----------

